# Buying advice required



## Whorty (18 Mar 2018)

Hi all

when I lived in London I used to have a Charge Plug 0 (until some scrote nicked it). Lovely bike to commute on, gear ratio of 42/16 was fine for me - lived SE London so a few hills to navigate but nothing too bad - worst was up the side of Greenwich park into Blackheath, or maybe Dulwich college hill, but all do-able.

I'm now looking to join the ranks of SS again, but will want something that is good for long days out (have a 100 mile, 10,000 ft of climbing sportive coming up in June) so will need to be able to carry water. The Plug 0 had no eyelets to attached bottle cages which was a pain and so doesn't put this bike back in the running. This ride is quite hilly with 2-3 lumps of 20%, the rest rolling. 

Budget is up to £600 (or £1000 if I can get it on ride to work scheme and the 40% discount). 

I like the saddle of the Plug, very comfy. Today on my road bike (a boardman) I mostly ride on the hoods and pretty never on the drops. 70 gear inches is about right (could do a smidge more, wouldn't want too much less).

Given this info, what are the options out there? I was thinking Genesis one 10, or maybe even Plug 1 but are there any gems out there I should also consider?

TIA


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2018)

Saddles are mostly mix and match so you could try whatever was on the Plug on whatever you get. I guess it was the popular Charge Spoon which is £20-30, but check. Saddles have to fit both bike and rider, though, so what was on the plug might not work elsewhere.

No cage fixings doesn't seem insurmountable if you don't mind fitting bands or handlebar or saddle cages, but don't let me stop you getting a nicer bike


----------



## jayonabike (18 Mar 2018)

I’m currently building up a Dolan FXE. 
You can buy it as frame only for £235 or as a full bike from £634 with plenty of options on components 
https://www.dolan-bikes.com/dolan-track-bikes/track-bikes/track-aluminium.html
Comes with bosses for 2 bottle cages and mudguard eyelets. A proper single speed road bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2018)

I’ve always liked the retro look of this steel framed Holdsworth SS from Planet X. £299 is a bargain too.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLQDBM/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-drop-bar-mens


----------



## Whorty (18 Mar 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 400468
> I’ve always liked the retro look of this steel framed Holdsworth SS from Planet X. £299 is a bargain too.
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLQDBM/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-drop-bar-mens


Saw this yesterday but review not so good. Anyone seen one in the flesh as I'd agree, lovely looking bike in the picture.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 400468
> I’ve always liked the retro look of this steel framed Holdsworth SS from Planet X. £299 is a bargain too.
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLQDBM/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-drop-bar-mens



That's a good price for sure , loads about 2nd hand


----------



## Cycleops (18 Mar 2018)

This would just about perfect I would think and the only one in Evans with discs apart from their Pinnacle:
https://www.evanscycles.com/genesis-day-one-10-2018-singlespeed-bike-EV320087


----------



## Whorty (19 Mar 2018)

The Genesis is my number 1 choice at the moment. There is a LBS that stocks Genesis so might take a trip to see them and take their view. I'd want to tweak a few things: change pedals for SPD, change tyres to 25s (or 28s) and probably Conti 4 season as I have these on my Boardman and they're nice tyres. Remove the mudguards!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Mar 2018)

Whilst I can understand the minimalist/simplicity argument of running a SS bike, what I can't get my head around is why anyone would want to spend several hundred pounds buying a brand new factory-built bike with only one gear. I always think of SS bikes as being total poverty spec, either DIY-built from skip-salvaged junk as pub hacks or only ever bought new by those riders who couldn't afford (or were unwilling to pay!) the extra demanded for a 3-speed Sturmey Archer "de-luxe" spec roadster!


----------



## Cycleops (19 Mar 2018)

I can appreciate @SkipdiverJohn 's point but I think its as much to do with the appeal of minimalism as anything else. Less is more?


----------



## Whorty (19 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Whilst I can understand the minimalist/simplicity argument of running a SS bike, what I can't get my head around is why anyone would want to spend several hundred pounds buying a brand new factory-built bike with only one gear. I always think of SS bikes as being total poverty spec, either DIY-built from skip-salvaged junk as pub hacks or only ever bought new by those riders who couldn't afford (or were unwilling to pay!) the extra demanded for a 3-speed Sturmey Archer "de-luxe" spec roadster!


If I had the mechanical know-how to build a SS myself I would, however my mechanical skills go as far as being able to pump up the tyres (actually I lie, I learnt to change a punctured inner tube this year!).


----------



## Whorty (19 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I can appreciate @SkipdiverJohn 's point but I think its as much to do with the appeal of minimalism as anything else. Less is more?


For me it's partly caused by my inability to get in the right gear, to have the constant clunk/crunch as I find I should be in the small front ring and I've crossed chains again etc. Having only one gear, and not having to worry about which one I'm in and all I have to do is pedal and enjoy. And, let's face it, they look cool


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 400468
> I’ve always liked the retro look of this steel framed Holdsworth SS from Planet X. £299 is a bargain too.
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLQDBM/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-drop-bar-mens


Not super-light but a nice ride. @User has done some miles on his. Mines almost not quite roadworthy :-/
£299 complete is good value!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5186814, member: 45"]I think @Fab Foodie bought one of those frames and built a bike from it. I think they're a bit agricultural.[/QUOTE]
Not that bad!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Whilst I can understand the minimalist/simplicity argument of running a SS bike, what I can't get my head around is why anyone would want to spend several hundred pounds buying a brand new factory-built bike with only one gear. I always think of SS bikes as being total poverty spec, either DIY-built from skip-salvaged junk as pub hacks or only ever bought new by those riders who couldn't afford (or were unwilling to pay!) the extra demanded for a 3-speed Sturmey Archer "de-luxe" spec roadster!


Fixed wheel bikes are fab to ride, SS witha freewheel seems to me to be the worst of all worlds. However, there’s a lot to be said for simplicity.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not super-light but a nice ride. @User has done some miles on his. Mines almost not quite roadworthy :-/
> £299 complete is good value!



I built one a while back too. I run mine with 28mm tyres and mudguards. I commute on it, bike pack and use it for club runs. It is very different to my carbon bikes and full on winter bike, but it is great fun. Comfort wise 100 miles should be fine, hill wise, that is up to you.


----------



## Whorty (15 Apr 2018)

First outing on the new SS bike yesterday. A short 22 km (i had a Zwift ToW stage 5 to do so limited myself to a familiarity ride), Average just under 30 kph/18 mph so quite please. No big hills, in all ascent of 115 metres. Will be trying some longer, hillier rides in the coming weeks.

Bike is a 2017 Genesis Flyer off ebay for £230 - well chuffed. Immaculate bike, looks like it's hardly been used. Rides very smooth, and a nice 42/16 gear.


----------



## gds58 (18 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I can appreciate @SkipdiverJohn 's point but I think its as much to do with the appeal of minimalism as anything else. Less is more?


Absolutely! Basically nothing to go wrong either!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2018)

i am back on my single speed The Pollard has arrived after its winter hibernation .

i like the simplicity of single speeders especially when combined with a retro steel frame


----------

